# Lohnt sich sqllite?



## Xanond (28. Apr 2016)

Hallo, ich habe vor meine Programme zukünftig mit sqllite zu schreiben. Mir geht es darum nicht extra einen DB-Server laufen zu lassen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich wirklich sqllite benutzen soll oder ob es eine bessere Alternative gibt. (Bei meinen Prgrammen handelt es sich eher um kleinere Anwendungen wie z.B: Notenrechner usw.)
Könnt ihr mich vielleicht an euren Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen


----------



## kiwara (28. Apr 2016)

Willst du die Daten wirklich speichern? Wenn du nämlich nur während der Laufzeit eine DB brauchst gibt es auch In-Memory DBs wie HLSQL.
Sonst ist SQLite eine gute Lösung und mir würde keine bessere einfallen, wenn du keinen eigenen DB-Server laufen lassen willst, wobei du aber auch den Server wenn du ihn benötigst starten und wenn du ihn nicht mehr benötigst wieder herunterfahren kannst.(ist dir wahrscheinlich eh bewusst)


----------



## Xanond (28. Apr 2016)

kiwara hat gesagt.:


> Willst du die Daten wirklich speichern? Wenn du nämlich nur während der Laufzeit eine DB brauchst gibt es auch In-Memory DBs wie HLSQL.


Eigentlich brauch ich die Daten wirklich nur zur Laufzeit aber von HSQL hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört. 
Ist sqllite von den Kommandos her genau das normale SQL?


----------



## Joose (28. Apr 2016)

Xanond hat gesagt.:


> Ist sqllite von den Kommandos her genau das normale SQL?


Basisbefehle sind bei allen SQL Datenbanken gleich. Aber es gibt natürlich auch Dialekte, sprich bei einigen Sachen muss man aufpassen.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Apr 2016)

kiwara hat gesagt.:


> Willst du die Daten wirklich speichern? Wenn du nämlich nur während der Laufzeit eine DB brauchst gibt es auch In-Memory DBs wie HLSQL.
> Sonst ist SQLite eine gute Lösung und mir würde keine bessere einfallen, wenn du keinen eigenen DB-Server laufen lassen willst, wobei du aber auch den Server wenn du ihn benötigst starten und wenn du ihn nicht mehr benötigst wieder herunterfahren kannst.(ist dir wahrscheinlich eh bewusst)


HLSQL? Meinst du HSQL? Die läuft nicht nur als In-Memory 
H2 ist auch noch zu empfehlen, ist wie HSQL reines Java, im Gegensatz zu sqlite.


----------



## kiwara (28. Apr 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> HLSQL? Meinst du HSQL?



Ja hab ich gemeint, weiß nicht wie ich auf das L kam


----------

